# Lighting suggestions for flower shop



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey guys. I'm looking for some lighting ideas for a "conference room" of a flower shop. This is in a basement, and I'll list some specs of the room. It is being re-done as follows:


BLACK painted ceilings.
light colored, hardwood floor
darker colored drapes lining the walls.
Basically, the fixture needs to be surface mounted, and look somewhat attractive. Right now the room has 2-Light 8 Foot fluorescents in it. Those need to go. The customer does not want to spend hundreds of dollars on a fixture either. 

I was thinking something like this LaMar light.









Anyone have some suggestions for me? Thanks!!


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

I like the look of that light but for the room your talking about it almost looks to direct? 
What about a couple 4' wraps something simple like this Lithonia http://www.lithonia.com/commercial/AW.html?pt=Special+Applications


----------



## JvH87 (Jul 21, 2009)

Seems nice for a conference room. And SLV lighting is not that expensive.

http://www.slv.de/index.php?name=company&lang=en


----------

